# XRT Galveston Tournament and Expo



## freesp00l (Jul 10, 2007)

I found this information on the tournament facebook page and wanted to pass it along.

Bring the family to the XTREME RED FISH TRAIL Tournament and "On the Water Expo and Demo Day", June 18th at the TOP WATER GRILL in San Leon.
Come out and meet the XRT Anglers. Get fishing tips and information from some of Texas' best. 
•Along with our XRT tournament will have our first "On the Water Fishing Show and Demo Day." 
•Meet Eric Simmons of Simmons Custom Boats and check out his new SCB StingRay . 
•Capt. John Brummerhop of Angler-Products will be giving a "How to Set Up Your GPS" Seminar. 
•Louie Baumann of Baumann Marine will be there to answer all of your prop questions 
•Grind Terminal Tackle will be there with their new line of stingers and apparel 
•Come demo a new Kayak from Southwest Paddle Sports. 
•Try out a Charlie's Custom Rods Pro Wader or Plugger Series Rod
•Check out the huge selection of bait and tackle from BAAD Marine 
•Capt. David Cunningham will be giving basic fly casting lesson. 
•Come support the San Jacinto CCA and purchase banquette tickets 
•Plus many more

And to top it off, treat the family to a great meal at the TOP WATER GRILL 
It is going to be a great time. We look forward to seeing you there.


----------



## freesp00l (Jul 10, 2007)

*New Flyer*


----------

